# Drill Press rotary indexing



## cfellows (Jun 5, 2008)

This is an indexing drill press table I built. I picked it up at a local salvage yard, looking pretty much like it does in this picture. I had to turn down the spigot to fit and I also cut the two slots on top for bolting things down. Finally, I modified the hole in the center to take a 5C collet. The holes (and unfortunately, the big square slots) were already drilled. The spacing of the holes is based on 24 although 2 of the 24 have been replaced by the big square cutouts. However, I can work around those pretty easily. The indexing arm on the side was made from hot rolled steel and fastens to the column clamp on the back. I leave this table in the drill press all the time.


----------



## Cedge (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice adaptation. 24 holes gives you a nice selection of drill patterns.

I've certainly enjoyed using the one I made. It fits in my mill vise and gets used much more than I ever thought it would. It's proven to be a very handy item to have around.

Steve


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jun 5, 2008)

Very slick Chuck! That must save you a ton of time compared to wrestling a rotab onto the mill, setting it up, etc. How do you tighten the collet..just a knurled & threaded ring underneath?

Question: What's the motor/pulley/belt gizmo in the bottom left of the 2nd picture? Inquiring minds want to know. ;D


----------



## cfellows (Jun 5, 2008)

DICKEYBIRD  said:
			
		

> Very slick Chuck! That must save you a ton of time compared to wrestling a rotab onto the mill, setting it up, etc. How do you tighten the collet..just a knurled & threaded ring underneath?
> 
> Question: What's the motor/pulley/belt gizmo in the bottom left of the 2nd picture? Inquiring minds want to know. ;D



I have several rotary tables, but I seldom use them. The drill press table suits many of my needs. The collets are tightened, as you guessed, by a knurled & threaded ring underneath.

The motor you mentioned is a variable speed DC gearmotor attached to my lathe leadscrew for motorized carriage feed. 

Chuck


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jun 5, 2008)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> The motor you mentioned is a variable speed DC gearmotor attached to my lathe leadscrew for motorized carriage feed.


That's what I was guessing it was. Was the gearmotor bought new or something you had lying around? I'd like to add a power crossfeed to my little 8x16 lathe and a readymade gearmotor would save a lot of fiddle time.

What voltage does it need and what did you do for a power supply? I it variable speed? I know, I'm a pest. ;D


----------

